# Opinions on models



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

I am going to be a picking up a new snowblower this week. I currently have a ariens compact 24 that I am going to sell. I am going to go with a toro this time. I am trying to decide between the 826 and the 828. The 828 is on a bigger frame and looking at specs it weighs almost 100lbs more. Is it worth the extra $200 to go with the 828 or do the 826 toro perform well?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The more weight you have the greater traction and adhesion as long as you have 4 link V bar snow chains.
Spend the money on new armorskids.com to make your work easier as they have a ski that reduces the chance of digging in and causing damage to the lower part of the cross auger housing and scraper when traveling in forward or reverse.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The slightly larger frame and bucket, HD top load gearbox, 16" wheels, metal acs housing, metal belly pan and taller chute account for the weight difference. Both have same engine. Get behind both models the 828 is not going to handle like your previous Ariens. The 826 OHAE is more maneuverable and has hand warmers.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

where are you located? how much snow do you get? how much area do you clear? the larger, heavier machine may not be worth the extra $ in your situation. 

But, like others, I say always go bigger !!!


----------



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I feel like I was being cheap when I bought the 24 ariens and should have went bigger. I just am trying to make sure that the 826 is going to be capable enough. I live in central wi so we get quite a bit of snow. But the 826 smaller size would be nice for storing it. Has there been any issues with the 826 smaller gear box?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

All Toro gearboxes are good. Toro uses no shear bolts so they are sturdy.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

As much as I like the old Toros, the new ones seem to not be of the same quality. They seem to rust up pretty quickly. If longevity is important you may want to stay with what you have or get a larger Ariens.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

gibbs296 said:


> As much as I like the old Toros, the new ones seem to not be of the same quality. They seem to rust up pretty quickly. If longevity is important you may want to stay with what you have or get a larger Ariens.


how correct! mine is 3 years old a total rust bucket that toro won't do anything about, plus servicing it yesterday i found a rotted friction disc ready to fall off and both belts cracked .
it's sad how they cut corners when they started selling in box stores, thinner metal, poor painting, spot welded seams that get zero paint under the wrapped seams.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> As much as I like the old Toros, the new ones seem to not be of the same quality. They seem to rust up pretty quickly. If longevity is important you may want to stay with what you have or get a larger Ariens.


You have first hand knowledge of this?
I've owned *NEW *Toro, Simplicity, Ariens, and Husquvarna. All have about the same paint quality and all have welds and seams. Out of all I have first hand knowledge of, I would rate the Husky as having the overall best paint. Based on that and paint being the number one reason of purchase I would recommend the OP get a Husky.


----------



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for opinions. I decided to get the toro 828 oae. One of the main reasons was the heavier weight will hopefully keep it from wanting to go up and over the snow.






| Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice choice!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mod381 said:


> Thanks for opinions. I decided to get the toro 828 oae. One of the main reasons was the heavier weight will hopefully keep it from wanting to go up and over the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have a 928ohxe it's nose light in heavy snow so not without weight added to the nose, without i find myself lifting up on the bars in wet snow


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> i have a 928ohxe it's nose light in heavy snow so not without weight added to the nose, without i find myself lifting up on the bars in wet snow


The OP's HD choice is more nose heavy than the 928ohxe for several reasons. The 828 HD has more metal up front from the metal ACS and HD metal chute. The larger engine on the 928 plus the plastic up front makes its nose super light when compared to the 828HD.. My Ariens Pro 28" was more nose heavy when compared side by side with the 928ohxe but not that much more. The huge 420cc engine on the Pro adds a lot of weight on the back. My advice to the OP would be to try as is and maybe add cast iron skid shoes if needed or a weight kit, (probably over the top in weight, lol) but I'm betting the shoes would be plenty.
Running stock is more likely heavy enough though.


----------



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well possible change of plans. Where I was going to purchase the hd 828 just came out with a sale on the hd 1030 with heated grips for $100 more. Thoughts on if a 30 inch is too big?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

all depends on what your clearing, and how fast, for 100 more i would grab it


----------



## Mod381 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I bought the 1030. It was hard to turn down for $100 more with the 302cc vs 252cc engine , heated hand warmers and larger chute. Just hope it is not too big.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

good luck,


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Mod381 said:


> Well I bought the 1030. It was hard to turn down for $100 more with the 302cc vs 252cc engine , heated hand warmers and larger chute. Just hope it is not too big.


Let us know how it works out for you


----------

